# Video aus Einzelbildern



## lp-netzwerg (11. August 2002)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Programm zum erstellen eines Videos aus Einzelbildern. Am besten wäre es, wenn zusätzlich auch Sounddateien eingefügt werden könnten.


----------



## shiver (11. August 2002)

dumm wie ich bin, würde ich das ganze mit flash machen...


----------



## lp-netzwerg (11. August 2002)

Ich kenn mich bloß nicht so gut mit flash aus


----------



## Vitalis (11. August 2002)

Naja.. da gibt es doch viele Tools..

z.B. hier, hier und hier.

Bei den vielen Freeware-Portalen findest Du sicher noch mehr..


----------

